

JoinJS – An Alternative to Complex ORMs - nauman
https://archfirst.org/joinjs-an-alternative-to-complex-orms/

======
nareshbhatia
Thanks for posting, nauman! If any of you are using Node.js and relational
databases, you might have tried ORMs such as Sequelize, Bookshelf or
Waterline. In my experience, these ORMs do not produce efficient queries
required for production applications.

JoinJS gives you direct control over database interactions and maps query
results easily to JavaScript objects. Would love to hear your thoughts and am
happy to answer any questions here.

~~~
nauman
no worries find it interesting, want to know how people going to use it

